# Alerte email sur le bureau



## utc (29 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour, existe-t-il un logiciel capable d'afficher sur le bureau, un message prevenant de l'arrivée d'email sur différents comptes ? (un peu comme messenger, mais pour les emails)


----------



## Inor (29 Octobre 2005)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, existe-t-il un logiciel capable d'afficher sur le bureau, un message prevenant de l'arrivée d'email sur différents comptes ? (un peu comme messenger, mais pour les emails)



Bonsoir.

On peut lire le nombre de mails reçus sur l'icone Mail, du Dock. 
On peut choisir de relever le courrier, avec Mail, au rythme qu'on veut, dans Préférences Mail / Générales.


----------



## rezba (29 Octobre 2005)

&#199;a va un peu d&#233;pendre de ton logiciel de mail, la solution &#224; ta question...


----------



## utc (29 Octobre 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir.
> 
> On peut lire le nombre de mails reçus sur l'icone Mail, du Dock.
> On peut choisir de relever le courrier, avec Mail, au rythme qu'on veut, dans Préférences Mail / Générales.



Merci, mais ce que je cherche est une petite enêtre par exemple qui s'afficherait automatiquement sur le bureau lorsqu'un email est dans une boite aux lettres (même principe que Messenger, mais pour les emails)


----------



## Sim le pirate (29 Octobre 2005)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mais ce que je cherche est une petite enêtre par exemple qui s'afficherait automatiquement sur le bureau lorsqu'un email est dans une boite aux lettres (même principe que Messenger, mais pour les emails)



mailappetizer est vraiment nickel!! 
 :love:


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2005)

Il y a aussi la solution Growl, qui r&#233;pond plus largement &#224; ta demande. C'est un syst&#232;me d'avertissement auquel de nombreuses applications adh&#232;rent. Et un plug-in pour mail est livr&#233; avec il me semble (c'est ce que j'utilise).
C'est tr&#232;s bien.


----------



## rezba (30 Octobre 2005)

Ou iAlert, qui est son concurrent (mais je ne l'utilise pas plus que growl). Il y a aussi de _bons_ logiciels de mails qui ont ce type d'alerte int&#233;gr&#233;s.


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Octobre 2005)

Ce widget pour Konfabulator est très pratique pour surveiller ses comptes mail qu'ils soient pop mais aussi imap, gmail, yahoo ou hotmail!
Bien fichu, à essayer! 

A.


----------



## utc (2 Novembre 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> mailappetizer est vraiment nickel!!
> :love:



Merci a tous de m'avoir aidé. J'utilise pour l'instant 2 logiciels, pour continuer de les tester (Mailappertizer et Confabulator), pour les 2 autres l'un est un peu complqué pour moi et l'autre fonctionne avec par exemple firefox que je n'utilise pas. Un grand merci tout de même, j'étais persuadé que ça devait exister, mais je ne trouvais pas la bonne info.


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Novembre 2005)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Merci a tous de m'avoir aidé. J'utilise pour l'instant 2 logiciels, pour continuer de les tester


 
Tu nous donneras les conclusions de ton test?
Merci.

A.


----------



## Cecondix (2 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,
j'aime bien MailTicker


----------



## utc (8 Novembre 2005)

MailTicker est difficile a trouver, la boite a fondu les plombs il y a environ 1 an, je l'ai quand même trouvé sur le net par hasard, mais je n'ai pas été séduit


----------



## apenspel (9 Novembre 2005)

Ben, je vais me laisser tenter par iAlert. Il est en Français, il supporte bien plus que Mail, ça me semble tout bon. Merci d'avoir lancé ce fil.


----------



## utc (26 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous donneras les conclusions de ton test?
> Merci.
> 
> A.


Résultat de mes essais. Mail appetizer me semble le plus pratique. Il se loge dans les préférences de Mail et ne necessite que de laisser Mail ouvert dans le dock, pour recevoir des alertes a chaque nouveau mail.


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Novembre 2005)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Résultat de mes essais. Mail appetizer me semble le plus pratique. Il se loge dans les préférences de Mail et ne necessite que de laisser Mail ouvert dans le dock, pour recevoir des alertes a chaque nouveau mail.



Vi forcément si tu utilises Mail! 
Merci d'être revenu pour nous donner ton avis.

A.


----------



## utc (30 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Vi forcément si tu utilises Mail!
> Merci d'être revenu pour nous donner ton avis.
> 
> A.


Que sous entends-tu ? Il y aurait mieux que mail ?


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Décembre 2005)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Que sous entends-tu ? Il y aurait mieux que mail ?



Perso je ne jure que par Eudora, mais sinon je pense que je jetterais un ½il à Thunderbird.
Et il y en a d'autres...

A.


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2005)

Je déplace côté Internet.


----------



## dioudidoui (14 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je relance cette question car je recherche un logiciel qui pourrait lancer une notification SONORE lorsque je reçois un nouvel email dans ma boîte Hotmail. Est-ce que ça existe ? 

Merci


----------



## Breizh44 (14 Juillet 2012)

ça va exister pour le logiciel mail (dans lequel tu configure ton compte hotmail), avec le système de notification de ML. 
Donc attend une semaine environ (sortie prévue le 20, 25 juillet.


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Juillet 2012)

tu peux aussi installer des Tools avec Geektool  exemple voir ma capture d'écran


----------



## dioudidoui (14 Juillet 2012)

BestMBP a dit:


> ça va exister pour le logiciel mail (dans lequel tu configure ton compte hotmail), avec le système de notification de ML.
> Donc attend une semaine environ (sortie prévue le 20, 25 juillet.



Je préfère ne pas passer par Mail, je ne sais pas comment paramétrer.


----------

